# visa refund assistance



## Otashem (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all,

My wife had made a primary application for a UK Spouse Visa around 4 weeks ago, however we decided to cancel it.

Now, it said on her online application (through the official UKBA website) that if she has not yet taken her biometrics, she could get a full refund of the amount she had paid. She has not taken her biometrics yet, and we have sent 2 emails over 4 weeks without so much as a confirmation reply from them, and were just looking for some advice as to what the next step to take should be. Could anybody let us know how we should go about seeking this refund?

Thanks very much!


----------

